# Flea and tick control in Arizona



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

We're curious if we need to use a monthly flea and tick prevention/treatment here in Phoenix, AZ. We are unsure if this is standard procedure for dogs everywhere or only necessary in certain parts of the world or only recommended at particular times of the year.
Thanks for sharking your knowledge.


----------



## MyBritneyBear (Mar 25, 2010)

Liddy said:


> We're curious if we need to use a monthly flea and tick prevention/treatment here in Phoenix, AZ. We are unsure if this is standard procedure for dogs everywhere or only necessary in certain parts of the world or only recommended at particular times of the year.
> Thanks for sharking your knowledge.


I also live in Arizona.

I have never used flea or tick control on my pets...my oldest btw is 10 years old. If I was taking them up to the mountains alot I might opt for it but seeing as I personally have never had a problem...why start? 

It freaks me out a little putting the chemicals on the dogs even though they claim they are safe.


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Very good, thanks for your opinion. Anyone else know what S.O.P. is for flea and tick meds?


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

We live in Phoenix and we have Maya on Frontline. When we adopted her the rescue group was showing her at petsmart and I found a tick on her then. It was probably just from the store, but we take training classes there and I dont want to take a chance.


----------



## devildog (Feb 25, 2010)

I used frontline on my pup right when I first got her from the pound. The Vet I use told me it really isn't an issue around here unless the dogs are really out in the mountains/wooded areas. They said every three months would be more than enough but generally it isn't needed. I only used it when I first got my dog and don't plan on using it anymore unless i come across ticks or fleas


----------

